# Columnaris treatment?



## fuzzysocks (Dec 8, 2010)

Bad news: My angels have columnaris.

Good news: I'm about 99% sure it's columnaris, so I don't need to spend the next six hours on Google searching for every known variant of "angelfish fuzzy white spots not ich."

Bad news again: I don't know what to do. Has anyone successfully treated columnaris? I'm of course keeping the water clean and not stressing the fish out, but I'm pretty certain it's going to take an antibiotic of some sort. I've tried kanamycin a couple weeks ago, and that might have helped a little, though it didn't wipe the infection out. If anyone has any suggestions, I'd certainly love to hear them.


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

Try Furan 2
You can get it at JL Aquatics
I have successfully used this in the past


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Sulfa based products, Triple Sulfa would be better.


----------



## fuzzysocks (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks for the advice!  I'm going to give the Furan 2 a shot, and see how that goes.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

And keep the temperature as low as you can. Unlike parasitic infections, you want to slow the bacteria down to minimize the spreading.


----------



## Smatt (May 27, 2011)

I would recommend oxytetracycline, or Furan 2 looks good as well.
Good luck!


----------



## fuzzysocks (Dec 8, 2010)

Just to update: I turned the temperature down, and I'm mostly through with dosing Furan 2. I haven't seen any more signs of disease lately, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed. Two more days till my tank is no longer Day-Glo yellow!


----------

